# .22-.250 For Night time coyote



## dantheman (Jan 23, 2013)

im going hunting this weekend at night for some coyotes and was wondering if the .22-.250 was a legal weapon to use at night int he state of michigan.

Please help me out! Thanks


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty sure if it's centerfire it's illegal.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats a good point. Is the .22-250 round a centerfire or does it come in rimfire?. Just looking for a good night time Coyote rifle.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Only rimfire for rifles at night.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

dantheman said:


> Thats a good point. Is the .22-250 round a centerfire or does it come in rimfire?. Just looking for a good night time Coyote rifle.


22-250 is illegal.
Go for a 22 mag. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Look into the new 17 Winchester super mag. Might be the ticket once released


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Only rimfire for rifles at night.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Or shotguns.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Rimfire rifle (.17 or .22) or shotguns with birdshot. No buckshot or slugs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

